# So it turns out I'm gay.



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 1, 2008)

True story.

I just went to Wal-Mart to buy some donuts for breakfast. Even though I think emo dudes are a complete waste of flesh I have a thing for emo girls  They're HAWT!







Anyway, I was looking around for the shortest line and instead I saw a beautiful emo gal with a long line and decided it was worth the wait to see some hawtness. 

Getting close to the front of the line she was looking even better... then... it talked and HE had a deeper fucking voice than me! 

WTF???

So girly in appearance it even looked like he had boobs from a distance. 

So that settles it. I'm gay  How do I break this to my wife?


----------



## Zak1233 (Jun 1, 2008)

by going back to wal-mart and beatin the shit outta him for making you assume he was a girl...  just kidding


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hook up with Mana out of Malice Mizer, he'll (yes HE) will prove things one way or another. Invite your wife to join in/film/stare in disgust.

Her reaction dictates the next course of action.


----------



## Carrion (Jun 1, 2008)

Sue for false advertisement?


----------



## Zak1233 (Jun 1, 2008)

god, i always got creeped otu with how feminine malice mizer looked xD and here's bou from an café for your viewing pleasure:




he has a dick suprisingly :/


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 1, 2008)

They'd make the ultimate porn though, be like lesbian porn but with a money shot


----------



## Zak1233 (Jun 1, 2008)

lmao very good point


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 1, 2008)

Similar thing happened to me in Borders once, Joe. My girl was with me, and we were both taken in. This guy was beautiful. Emo sort, go figure.

It was weird. 

If you still wanted to fuck him, now _that_ means you're gay.


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 1, 2008)

I believe the official term for a guy like that is a "Trap"


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 1, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Similar thing happened to me in Borders once, Joe. My girl was with me, and we were both taken in. This guy was beautiful. Emo sort, go figure.
> 
> It was weird.
> 
> If you still wanted to fuck him, now _that_ means you're gay.



I guess I'm alright then  All previous thoughts of fucking the guy before I knew it was a he are now replaced by brutal beatings and scenes of the emo guy in this video:


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 1, 2008)

I know the kind of "brutal beatings" you'd like to to the cute lil' boy toy, Joe.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jun 1, 2008)

LOL that is an epic story!

ugh...this new emo epidemic is getting out of control here. I can't even go to the store to buy regular fucking jeans. I have to order pants online if I want a pair that does not cut of the circulation to my feet...../rant off


----------



## templton89 (Jun 1, 2008)

Talk about being tricked lol


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 1, 2008)

Now that's just puzzling.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 1, 2008)

I think the proper term for what happened here today is:

em0wned


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 1, 2008)

You should just take my first drummers view on things like this.

I showed him the picture of Mana from Malice Mizer: -

Me: :: posts pics::
Ed: Bloody hell, she's hot, I'd do her!
Me: Actually, thats a guy 
Ed: Really? .......who cares, I'd fuck him anyway, he's hot! Fancy going to Japan?


----------



## Codyyy (Jun 1, 2008)

If I believe that they are still girls, can the still be girls?


----------



## Naren (Jun 1, 2008)

I was sitting on the train about a year ago and I saw these two "girls" sit down and they started holding hands and the one leaned over and kissed the other. I thought, "Wow. That's weird" (because you pretty much never see lesbians in Japan and they didn't look like lesbians).

And then I realize that the one with the hair dyed blonde is actually a guy. But he's got hair down to his chest, very girly hair, very girly clothes, and a very girly face. He wasn't as good looking as his girl friend, but it was like "... WAIT!  OH MY...!!!!"


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 1, 2008)

Always check for the adams apple Joe!!!!!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 1, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> I believe the official term for a guy like that is a "Trap"


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 1, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> I believe the official term for a guy like that is a "Trap"




ITZA TRAP!!!


----------



## Groff (Jun 1, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I guess I'm alright then  All previous thoughts of fucking the guy before I knew it was a he are now replaced by brutal beatings and scenes of the emo guy in this video:




Hell fuckin' yeah!


----------



## loktide (Jun 1, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I think the proper term for what happened here today is:
> 
> em0wned


----------



## budda (Jun 1, 2008)

indeed joe, indeed.

go for a nice tumble w/ the wife to forget about it lol.


----------



## ire_works (Jun 1, 2008)

Its so hard being a death metal guy nowadays ...all the random cute scene girls that come to shows , but instead of being able to relate to them and possibly get a conversation going about simular taste in music ... you just can't help think how great it would be to fuck them from behind while listening to Annihilation of the Wicked.

Rape with Karl Sanders KxK ...


----------



## Stitch (Jun 1, 2008)

NiCkMiLnE said:


>


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 1, 2008)

This emo trend of boys trying their best to look like girls has to stop! It's confusing people!


----------



## kristallin (Jun 1, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> This emo trend of boys trying their best to look like girls has to stop! It's confusing people!



My wife insists our standards are too high


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree with tom emo dudes trying to look like chicks should stop what guy wants to look a girl anyway


----------



## Prada3353 (Jun 1, 2008)

eh, doesn't bother me, i think the luguna beach trend is worse, hollister is evil <.<
i have emo hair i guess though, its long and i have swept angled bangs, but i wear jeans that actually fit me  and i look like a dude


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 1, 2008)

Weren't tight pants also worn by the thrash guys in the 80's?


----------



## Prada3353 (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah, haha, tight pants, and nasty long hair =/ long hair's fine, but when it gets nasty and looks like you sleep in a ditch, which alot of them probably do now, its bad


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (Jun 2, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> I believe the official term for a guy like that is a "Trap"



I loled at that shit


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 2, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Weren't tight pants also worn by the thrash guys in the 80's?


Yeah, Kreator looked totally emo.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 2, 2008)

Naren said:


> I was sitting on the train about a year ago and I saw these two "girls" sit down and they started holding hands and the one leaned over and kissed the other. I thought, "Wow. That's weird" (because you pretty much never see lesbians in Japan and they didn't look like lesbians).
> 
> And then I realize that the one with the hair dyed blonde is actually a guy. But he's got hair down to his chest, very girly hair, very girly clothes, and a very girly face. He wasn't as good looking as his girl friend, but it was like "... WAIT!  OH MY...!!!!"



Sadly that's how some kids look like here in Hong Kong these days.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 2, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> True story.
> 
> I just went to Wal-Mart to buy some donuts for breakfast. Even though I think emo dudes are a complete waste of flesh I have a thing for emo girls  They're HAWT!
> 
> ...



Here you have to worry about being a pedophile. There's this 15 yr old chick that's always in the local Wally World wearing clothing that would make a stripper blush. The one day I swear to god she shoved her skirt so far down you could almost see clit.  Her parents were like less than a foot away too. Scary.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 2, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> Here you have to worry about being a pedophile. There's this 15 yr old chick that's always in the local Wally World wearing clothing that would make a stripper blush. The one day I swear to god she shoved her skirt so far down you could almost see clit.  Her parents were like less than a foot away too. Scary.


o__O

as far as tight pants...it also depends on how you wear it, also if you're fuckin wearing makeup you've lost it


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think if you get a hold of that you will be cleansed.


----------



## Groff (Jun 2, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Weren't tight pants also worn by the thrash guys in the 80's?



Yes, but they didn't wear pink belts and their sisters babydoll shirts.

Guys wearing tight pants is not the same as guys wearing Girls pants.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Toshiro (Jun 2, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Yes, but they didn't wear pink belts and their sisters babydoll shirts.
> 
> Guys wearing tight pants is not the same as guys wearing Girls pants.



Girls pants are cut different in the crotch, also. I usually call these guys the "No Dick Brigade". Most of us worn 501 "regular" fit jeans in the late 80's(course, I was a little kid  ). The "regular" fit you can get now is not tapered the same on the legs.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 2, 2008)

This whole 'feminine/sensitive guy' thing has got out of control. 

Girls want a guy to make them feel safe and secure. Not a guy who's going to steal their make up


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 2, 2008)

maliciousteve said:


> This whole 'feminine/sensitive guy' thing has got out of control.
> 
> Girls want a guy to make them feel safe and secure. Not a guy who's going to steal their make up



You'd think that would be the case, but inexplicably girls seem to love guys who look like girls more than guys who look like guys nowadays. This supports that whole "all girls are lesbians" thing, I guess.


----------



## Luan (Jun 2, 2008)

the girl ones are really really hot.


----------



## budda (Jun 2, 2008)

its true, the emo fad is partly there cuz the girls think its hot.

Imo, an emo/metal look on the right girls is    lol


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 2, 2008)

haha shit joe...
i think you should keep your wife in the dark about this...


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2008)

Stitch said:


>



Is this ironic considering the source?


----------



## ire_works (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not gonna lie ... I'm not too safe from causing this either ...

me at my worst:






And within 2 months of buying a sevenstring:






An Ibanez 7420 , a Vader 4x12 , and a Modded 5150 saved me from fooling troo metal soldiers of my sexuality.

_Thanks Sevenstring.org! _


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 2, 2008)

Quite metal indeed.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 2, 2008)

Unless that's you on the right, that's not really all that bad as far as I can see there. Still a nice transformation, though!


----------



## Codyyy (Jun 2, 2008)

tight pants = whatever.

girl pants = crossdresser


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm gonna start wearing tight leather pants and a diamond encrusted codpeice every day, every where.


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'm gonna start wearing tight leather pants and a diamond encrusted codpeice every day, every where.



Do it.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 2, 2008)

How is someone on this forum being gay shocking at all?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 2, 2008)

And I'll go out on the town with Joe, pickin up emos.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 2, 2008)

ire_works said:


> And within 2 months of buying a sevenstring:



Turisas!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 2, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Unless that's you on the right, that's not really all that bad as far as I can see there. Still a nice transformation, though!



i certainly fucking hope that's a girl on the right


----------



## budda (Jun 2, 2008)

if you take care of your long hair the same way a female does.. its gonna look womanly from behind.

i still think the display pic is pretty cool myself, but the metal pic is


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 3, 2008)

budda said:


> if you take care of your long hair the same way a female does.. its gonna look womanly from behind.



but if you don't, it'll look like shit, like mine did in high school 

conditioner ftw


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 3, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Do it.


 
+1 ftw. This could be funny


----------



## yevetz (Jun 3, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> True story.
> 
> I just went to Wal-Mart to buy some donuts for breakfast. Even though I think emo dudes are a complete waste of flesh I have a thing for emo girls  They're HAWT!
> 
> ...





Sort of shit like that was with me too


----------



## Stitch (Jun 3, 2008)

Rick said:


> Is this ironic considering the source?



What you doing tonight?



ohio_eric said:


> How is someone on this forum being gay shocking at all?





Quite the question.



budda said:


> if you take care of your long hair the same way a female does.. its gonna look womanly from behind.



True:


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 3, 2008)

Stitch is that you?  

Quite the girly hand on hip.


----------



## arktan (Jun 3, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> How is someone on this forum being gay shocking at all?



 epic! 

But those emo-girls are still damn sexy. You just have to be carefull.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 3, 2008)

It almost makes you wanna dress emo to infiltrate and snatch one of those girls all in-cog-neto


----------



## Stitch (Jun 3, 2008)

It was deliberate. And it's a girls jacket. But the point was that with the right clothes, my hair makes me sexy as fuck.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 3, 2008)

Stitch said:


> It was deliberate. And it's a girls jacket. But the point was that with the right clothes, my hair makes me sexy as fuck.



So it turns out, you're gay.


----------



## arktan (Jun 3, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> So it turns out, you're gay.



or a transvestite 

sorry dude, i simply had to


----------



## Stitch (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm not a transvestite. The gay thing, well...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 3, 2008)

arktan said:


> or a transvestite
> 
> sorry dude, i simply had to



You're just getting uncomfortable because the picture aroused you.


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 3, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> So it turns out, you're gay.



Next you'll be telling me the titanic sank! :O


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 3, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Next you'll be telling me the titanic sank! :O



Poppycock! That's the unsinkable ship.


----------



## arktan (Jun 3, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You're just getting uncomfortable because the picture aroused you.



uh oh  eerrm ah dammit

You have to admit that in that pic you really couldn't tell that she's a... wait, that he's a guy, which he in fact is but the thing is that you have to think he's a girl which he obviously is not while only trying to show that he can be a she from behind just for the purpose of.... i somehow lost track...this is confusing


----------



## Stitch (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 3, 2008)

I've had straight dudes hit on me before


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 3, 2008)

I hit on my friends all the time. The important thing, though, is that they know I'm kidding.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 3, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I've had straight dudes hit on me before



With the man-growth on your face?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Stitch (Jun 3, 2008)

That must be a chick.


----------



## Randy (Jun 3, 2008)

Stitch said:


> That must be a chick.



..or _is_ it...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 3, 2008)

somebody posted it on the ESP forum asking what it was


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 3, 2008)

that kid looks like 12


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 3, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> that kid looks like 12



A bit to old for you then ?


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 12, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


>



Does it make me gay that I wish I looked like that?

I still have a desire to fuck feminine people with vagina's, as opposed to cocks, though...


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 12, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Does it make me gay that I wish I looked like that?



Yes, I believe it does.


----------



## Nerina (Jun 12, 2008)

^


----------



## El Caco (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 12, 2008)

to continue the greatness of the thread, I post this picture


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 12, 2008)

What the fuck is all I have to say.

And, Jeff, with you I cannot be sure of what you post. That IS a female right?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 12, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> What the fuck is all I have to say.
> 
> And, Jeff, with you I cannot be sure of what you post. That IS a female right?


female, where? there are just dudes in this thread


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 12, 2008)

If that's a guy's ass, something is very wrong.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sexuality is hillarious


----------



## Nerina (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 12, 2008)

"Woah! Nice ass!" 


...



"Wait...........that's a guy, oh shit, oh shit, no no no no no, oh damn, shit, I'm not gay I'm not gay I'm not gay. Fuck you! No damnit!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Nerina (Jun 12, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> "Woah! Nice ass!"
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



"HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALP!"


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 12, 2008)

Is it still gay if you can't see their penis at the time?


----------



## Nerina (Jun 12, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Is it still gay if you can't see their penis at the time?



That depends on whether they have a beard or not................


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nerina said:


> That depends on whether they have a beard or not................



Some ladies have beards.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 12, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Is it still gay if you can't see their penis at the time?


feeling it whack against you is part of the pleasure!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 12, 2008)

You're such a fag


----------



## Naren (Jun 13, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You're such a fag



He knows it. Oh, he knows it.


----------



## Nerina (Jun 13, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Some ladies have beards.



 !


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 13, 2008)

some dudes are traps  mmm hawt


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 13, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> some dudes are traps  mmm hawt



Stories!!


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jun 13, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> to continue the greatness of the thread, I post this picture



You've got to be fucking kidding me. There's no way any man without some kind of hormone defect should have hips like that. And I mean it. Estrogen is what causes a woman's hips to widen during puberty.


----------



## Codyyy (Jun 13, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> You've got to be fucking kidding me. There's no way any man without some kind of hormone defect should have hips like that. And I mean it. Estrogen is what causes a woman's hips to widen during puberty.



And how else would you explain why a guy would want to dress like that?


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jun 13, 2008)

Fo' srsly, look at the arms too. That's a girl, I know it.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 13, 2008)

As the only gay in the ss.org village, I congratulate Joe on his taste in men.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 13, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> As the only gay in the ss.org village, I congratulate Joe on his taste in men.



You're probably not the only gay person here


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 13, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You're probably not the only gay person here



Statistically... that's probably true.

[action=E Lucevan Le Stelle]glances at Stitch...[/action]

However, I'm the only one thick skinned enough to say...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 13, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Statistically... that's probably true.
> 
> [action=E Lucevan Le Stelle]glances at Stitch...[/action]
> 
> However, I'm the only one thick skinned enough to say...





Well, Stitch has proven that he's into girls....jurys still out though....maybe he's into...both? 

Jeff on the other hand is so stuck in the closet it's rediculous.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 13, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Well, Stitch has proven that he's into girls....jurys still out though....maybe he's into...both?
> 
> Jeff on the other hand is so stuck in the closet it's rediculous.



If the Jeff you're talking about is who I'm thinking of, you aren't far off there...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 13, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> feeling it whack against you is part of the pleasure!!!



I think this says it all.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 13, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I think this says it all.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah that one is a girl, no way a dude would wear a belt that fucking ugly


----------



## Randy (Jun 13, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah that one is a girl, no way a dude would wear a belt that fucking ugly



[/thread]


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 21, 2008)

Randy said:


> [/thread]



no


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 21, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> no



BunzovchaoS 

/thread


----------



## Randy (Jun 21, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> BunzovchaoS
> 
> /thread


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 21, 2008)

Scary shit


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 21, 2008)

SplinteredSoul said:


> Scary shit



Only scary if you're not comfortable with your sexuality.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 21, 2008)

shit is scary, just wear a condom and you'll be fine




;rofl:


----------



## Codyyy (Jun 21, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> shit is scary, just wear a condom and you'll be fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...











































wait...





























































agreed


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 21, 2008)

^


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 21, 2008)

[action=The Atomic Ass]runs to the store for some Magnums[/action]


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 21, 2008)

People assume that I'm female all the time.


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 22, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Only scary if you're not comfortable with your sexuality.



What are you a girl? lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 22, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> shit is scary, just wear a condom and you'll be fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way to go, gaying up the thread man!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 22, 2008)

SplinteredSoul said:


> What are you a girl? lol



I wish...

[action=The Atomic Ass]wants boobies[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thread time of death: 3:37AM EST Sunday 6 22 2008


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 22, 2008)

It's not dead yet, let's keep beating this horse.


----------



## kristallin (Jun 22, 2008)

JoeyTRabbit said:


> People assume that I'm female all the time.



What, you're not a girl?  Bu... but... but... last night...


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 22, 2008)

kristallin said:


> What, you're not a girl?  Bu... but... but... last night...



Last night should have been filmed. You sir have failed your community by not providing porn of your gay experience.


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 22, 2008)

Own points: +2


----------



## kristallin (Jun 22, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Last night should have been filmed. You sir have failed your community by not providing porn of your gay experience.



The Wubby Wabbit was supposed to turn the camera on, the dumbass. Last time I get smashed and overcome my inhibitions for him!


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 24, 2008)

I told you I'm not good with cameras.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 24, 2008)

Lol you guys are worse than I am...

[action=E Lucevan Le Stelle]is the only gay guy on SS.org[/action]


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 24, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> * E Lucevan Le Stelle is the only gay guy on SS.org


 
Not completely true.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 24, 2008)

JoeyTRabbit said:


> Not completely true.



 Are you coming out or something!?


----------



## kristallin (Jun 24, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Lol you guys are worse than I am...
> 
> [action=E Lucevan Le Stelle]is the only gay guy on SS.org[/action]



I'm bi - doubles my chances of getting laid on a Friday night.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 24, 2008)

kristallin said:


> I'm bi - doubles my chances of getting laid on a Friday night.



Does it really?  I didn't know 50% of all people are homosexual. In that case I'd love to be bi.


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 24, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Are you coming out or something!?


 
At this point I don't even know anymore. Especially after seeing Bou . . . mmmhmm. That picture is now the background on 3 different things I own.

Just hard to believe there is only ONE.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay, so I apparently was checking someone out who was indeed a guy dressed like a scene kid. 

This seems to happen a lot.


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 24, 2008)

At least none of you have been asked out by a gay scene kid who looked like a female.

Fool me once . . .


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 24, 2008)

JoeyTRabbit said:


> At least none of you have been asked out by a gay scene kid who looked like a female.
> 
> Fool me once . . .



A friend of mine did actually go home with a tranny once. He doesn't talk about it much. Slightly different than a gay scene kid, but not off by far...


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 24, 2008)

Did he find out within a week?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 24, 2008)

JoeyTRabbit said:


> At least none of you have been asked out by a gay scene kid who looked like a female.
> 
> Fool me once . . .



Hmm... I have...

We ended up going out for 3 months or so...


----------



## El Caco (Jun 24, 2008)

JoeyTRabbit said:


> At least none of you have been asked out by a gay scene kid who looked like a female.
> 
> Fool me once . . .



I've been asked out by guys almost as much as be girls, the difference is guys usually get a mutual friend to ask for them.

I must look gay


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 24, 2008)

s7eve said:


> I've been asked out by guys almost as much as be girls, the difference is guys usually get a mutual friend to ask for them.
> 
> I must look gay


no, you must be _hawt_


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 24, 2008)

JoeyTRabbit said:


> Did he find out within a week?



He found out that night.. and was too drunk to care.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 24, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> no, you must be _hawt_



Now I'm scared


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 25, 2008)

Buzz762 said:


> He found out that night.. and was too drunk to care.



So you're saying he went through with it... Was he the punter or the receiver?


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 25, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Hmm... I have...
> 
> We ended up going out for 3 months or so...


 
Yeah Sean and I lasted about 2 and a half months. No joke. 



s7eve said:


> I've been asked out by guys almost as much as be girls, the difference is guys usually get a mutual friend to ask for them.
> 
> I must look gay


 
. . . Too many possible jokes for that one.



Buzz762 said:


> He found out that night.. and was too drunk to care.


 
See my response to first quote.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 25, 2008)

s7eve said:


> I've been asked out by guys almost as much as be girls, the difference is guys usually get a mutual friend to ask for them.
> 
> I must look gay



So d'you want to go for a drink sometime?


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 25, 2008)

*wolf whistle*


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 25, 2008)

*buttsecks whistle*


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 25, 2008)

I never knew that made a whistle. XD


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 25, 2008)

omg hi2u?
...

buhtsecks?


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 25, 2008)

Jeeze. Buy me a drink before you ask a question like that.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 25, 2008)

JoeyTRabbit said:


> Jeeze. Buy me a drink before you ask a question like that.



Wasn't even asking you! It's Jeff who's the slag here


----------



## soldierkahn (Jun 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I think if you get a hold of that you will be cleansed.





i think if you get a hold of that youll go to jail, lol


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 25, 2008)

soldierkahn said:


> i think if you get a hold of that youll go to jail, lol


not if they never leave


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> not if they never leave



Collars and leashes are nice, aren't they?


----------



## ire_works (Jun 25, 2008)

see what i figure...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 25, 2008)

duuuude that does not belong in this thread!


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 25, 2008)

oveerrr killllll


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 25, 2008)

[ /thread ]


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> duuuude that does not belong in this thread!



She's probably got a cock, so it's ok.



ire_works said:


> see what i figure...



See now, rope burns and titties, they don't mix...


----------



## ire_works (Jun 26, 2008)

oops , my bad , i forgot this was the thread about the alternative lifestyles sevenstringers



lolz , either way , back to topic at hand? Summer is here , and bikinis cut this problem of gender confusion at least by half ... i'm pretty sure that guys wearing two piece bathing suits is the next big this My-Chemical-Atreyu-Sevenfold is going to start.


----------



## abyssalservant (Jun 27, 2008)

kristallin said:


> I'm bi - doubles my chances of getting laid on a Friday night.



Me too! And I'm so grim I bleed black.

. . . therefore, black metal is homoerotic. ^.^
This thread is made of win. I am amused.
Surrender all your virgins!

Though arguably persons who are bi are more likely to end up with persons of the opposite sex, due to the proportions of self-identified sexuality. I'm of the limited school that would argue that everyone's bi, outside of the expectations created by upbringing, culture, blah, blah, blah, whatever.
I wish I'd asked for the camera at the noise show last Saturday. Cam from Thought.Image.Sound is epically feminine from behind.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 27, 2008)

Not everyone is bi.

Consider this -

Kinsey scale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Naren (Jun 27, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Not everyone is bi.
> 
> Consider this -
> 
> Kinsey scale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



 

I'm certainly not bi. I would be a 0 on that scale. Nothing against homosexuals, but I'm not interested in guys in a sexual way at all. Never have been and I'm sure I never will be. I'm just not made that way.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 27, 2008)

ire_works said:


> oops , my bad , i forgot this was the thread about the alternative lifestyles sevenstringers



Yes, it is now... it's been appropriated 

And to continue the massive derail, I've got a date with this lovely guy tonight


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 27, 2008)

Quick, someone distract the gay dudes.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 27, 2008)

the hoff is nasty man


----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Quick, someone distract the gay dudes.



This wreaks of:

Animal Cops : Animal Planet


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

x3 for every roll of fat in that picture.

Including the dogs.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 27, 2008)

JoeyTRabbit said:


> x3 for every roll of fat in that picture.
> 
> Including the dogs.



Whatever, you know you'd totally bone the Hoff while those dogs licked you from behind.


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Hell no. Too much hair.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 27, 2008)

Give him a Brazilian....with your teeth.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 27, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Whatever, you know you'd totally bone the Hoff while those dogs licked you from behind.


----------



## kristallin (Jun 27, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Quick, someone distract the gay dudes.



 I just had lunch, too...


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

According to the Kinsey scale, I got a 4. :O


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 27, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Give him a Brazilian....with your teeth.



Hair stuck in teeth = nothx. 

Edit: I am totally getting laid tonight


----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Hair stuck in teeth = nothx.
> 
> Edit: I am totally getting laid tonight



Ugh... um... _good for you_....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 27, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Hair stuck in teeth = nothx.
> 
> Edit: I am totally getting laid tonight



Taking Stitch out for a night on the town?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2008)

^

Which one's you?


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 27, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


>



Ok now I would fuck any of those 3, cock or not.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 27, 2008)

Randy said:


> ^
> 
> Which one's you?


vans ftw


----------



## ire_works (Jun 27, 2008)

Does the jailbait rule cancel out if the girls are dressed as a cartoon character whos voiced by someone who's legal age?

Or better yet , if you're both dressed up as cartoon characters who are totally boning on the show , then age does not matter.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 27, 2008)

but those are sailor sluts, not sailor scouts


----------



## ire_works (Jun 27, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> but those are sailor sluts, not sailor scouts



See but I would be dressed up as her skirt: Therefore i beat the prison rap on a technicality.

Notice how th one on the far left is the only one is shoes and has the longest skirt? Thats how you tell which one has the penis.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 27, 2008)

k, those are not dudes. If they are I am totally gay because I would have a foursome with them if I had the chance.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 28, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Taking Stitch out for a night on the town?



I can do better than Stitch...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 28, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> k, those are not dudes. If they are I am totally gay because I would have a foursome with them if I had the chance.


Yup. We're both gay as hell apparently, because I would touch them.


E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I can do better than Stitch...


Holy shit


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 28, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yup. We're both gay as hell apparently, because I would touch them.
> 
> Holy shit



Don't you prefer... erm, the _larger_ girls?

Oh, and as for Stitch... well, he's cut his hair for one thing! He just isn't Stitch without looking like a girl from behind...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 28, 2008)

No.  That's just Wolfy messing with me.

and,  poor Stitch.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 28, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> No.  That's just Wolfy messing with me.
> 
> and,  poor Stitch.



Sure... it sounds like there's some background to it! 

As for Stitch... well, if he DOES finally admit to himself he's into guys we will see... but I stay well away from closet cases. Too much hassle (I speak from experience...)


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 28, 2008)

There's a history of my avatar and user title being changed to funny things, why do you think that trucker guy is there?  

Stitch: Too much hassle


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 28, 2008)

Stitch is totally straight.

But I guess it's amusing to joke about. Now, JazzyJeff on the other hand...


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 28, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Stitch is totally straight.
> 
> But I guess it's amusing to joke about. Now, JazzyJeff on the other hand...



He's isn't straight, not totally. That's what makes it fun to joke about.


----------



## Naren (Jun 28, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Stitch is totally straight.
> 
> But I guess it's amusing to joke about. Now, JazzyJeff on the other hand...



He always elludes to himself being bi, but he never actually just comes out and says it...


----------

